# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  The Coffee thread

## WintersTale

What is your favorite type of coffee?

I still need to try some, but I tend to lean towards Dunkin Doughnuts coffee. It is so good. White Castle is good as well.

----------


## Chantellabella

I thought this was about Coffee, the member. And to be honest,...................she's the only Coffee I love.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> I thought this was about Coffee, the member. And to be honest,...................she's the only Coffee I love.



Agreed!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Ont Mon

Boooo, coffee is lame and smells funny. I like tea better.

----------


## VickieKitties

Soy lattes with extra espresso shots <3

----------


## Otherside

Mocha. From anywhere, really. Usually instant from a sachet, because heck, can never be bothered to walk out and buy one.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I rarely get coffee from outside (partially because I rarely go outside...Â¬_Â¬) so I mostly grind my own at home and I don't really have any specific preference.

----------


## Sagan

Blended white mocha from The Human Bean

----------


## WintersTale

I like the member Coffee, too, but this isn't about her.  ::):

----------


## Coffee

> I thought this was about Coffee, the member. And to be honest,...................she's the only Coffee I love.







> Agreed!!



Aww you guys. <3 





> Boooo, coffee is lame and smells funny. I like tea better.



Why must you spite me? 





> I like the member Coffee, too, but this isn't about her.



Everything is about me, Winterstale. Whenever the world thinks, "I really like coffee", they're saying they really like me. Whenever the world says, "I can't live without coffee", they can't live without me. Whenever the world thinks, "coffee is our biggest export", they're really saying.. I'm not sure how that applies to me but it does.

----------


## Ont Mon

> Why must you spite me?



I'm just pointing out the troof. You've tricked the others but you can't fool me!

----------


## Coffee

> Mmmm, Coffee... yes, babes it's always about you :3  I'd like you black, or creamy.  )
> 
> Alrighttty that just sounded creepy.



Hahahahahaha. You can have me any way you want babycakes.

----------


## Coffee

> I have to admit creamy is good. Is that okay?



We can make it work  :;):  





> I'm just pointing out the troof. You've tricked the others but you can't fool me!



You are LYING. Coffee is your life.

On a very serious note though, I like ANY kind of coffee. My favourite is whatever is closest to me. There has to be milk in it though.

----------


## Ont Mon

> You are LYING. Coffee is your life.

----------


## WintersTale

^ That gif is ridiculous, and that's why it's hilarious.

----------


## Coffee

> On a serious note, we should go out or something... have some coffee, have a very serious talk about our fondness over coffee.  Coffee is a very interesting subject... 
> 
> coffee coffee coffee .



You know it! There's just so much to talk about!

----------


## Coffee

lol @ WintersTale stating this thread wasn't about me and then this thread becomes about me. Sorry  ::D:

----------


## WintersTale

Don't get me wrong, you're a wonderful poster, lol.

Boy, this thread got sidetracked.  ::):

----------


## Coffee

Let's all do coffee!! 

Joking. That was weird. 

Edit: I wish I could take this back but people have probably already seen this sooo...

----------


## Coffee

Irish coffee? If i were Irish that would just make my life.

----------


## Koalafan

Since this thread got derailed that's my excuse to start talking about koalas!  :Celebrate:   :koala:

----------


## Member11

> I have to admit creamy is good. Is that okay?







> We can make it work

----------


## Coffee

> oh? Why not?    (coffee)



smooch <3

----------


## whiteman

There are a lot of coffee shops in the northwest. Starbucks is from seattle. There are five coffee shops where I live, and there are less than 1000 people. When it comes to coffee I like it all, even the five dollar triple shot mochas at the coffee stands

----------


## Chantellabella

I had no idea that coffee created this kind of weird psychedelic trip you guys seem to be on. 

I think I'll go have a cup.

----------


## Hamster

::

----------


## The Wanderer

Regular coffee with milk and chocolate syrup added.  I also love french vanilla, sometimes hazelnut too

----------


## Antidote

I've been craving iced coffee a lot lately.

----------

